# Tow Mirrors



## montanabound (Jan 6, 2006)

I need to get some mirrors for the truck but I'm not real wild about drilling holes in the door. Are there any mirrors out there of good quality that can be mounted, and stay in place, without the drilling? I want to remove them when I'm not towing little roo around and the other reason would be that I would want to be able to use them on the next truck I get. Price is not an issue, safety is, so I don't mind spending a few more bucks for good mirrors.


----------



## And4togo (Feb 18, 2004)

Montanabound, Have you looked into the CIPA slide on mirrors I have a set I use on our Yukon and for us they work great. They go on and come off pretty easy. Good luck on your serch.

Rob


----------



## Reggie44 (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi Montanna, the CIPA slide on mirrors work great (approx. $50 aside). However they are make and model specific, so you may not be able to transfer to next TV. When you first see them they look kind of Mickey Mousish, but they work great slide off/on easily and do not vibrate. JR


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

I have a set of the CIPA universal mirrors and love them. However I recently purchased OEM mirrors for my TV and do not need them anymore. If interested please either message me or email me at [email protected] thanks and good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

NobleEagle said:


> I have a set of the CIPA universal mirrors and love them. However I recently purchased OEM mirrors for my TV and do not need them anymore. If interested please either message me or email me at [email protected] thanks and good luck with whatever you decide.


I think Fire44 has a set of CIPA's for sale!!!

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Also, take a look at the McKesh tow mirrors by Hensley. You can find them HERE.

We got some this year and they give you tons of visibility.


----------



## andrhuxl (Jul 15, 2006)

Highlander96 said:


> I have a set of the CIPA universal mirrors and love them. However I recently purchased OEM mirrors for my TV and do not need them anymore. If interested please either message me or email me at [email protected] thanks and good luck with whatever you decide.


I think Fire44 has a set of CIPA's for sale!!!

Happy Outbacking!

Tim
[/quote]

How adjustable are the universal mirrors? I was about to buy those yesterday, and another guy in the aisle said he had lots of problems with them.


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Highlander96 said:


> I have a set of the CIPA universal mirrors and love them. However I recently purchased OEM mirrors for my TV and do not need them anymore. If interested please either message me or email me at [email protected] thanks and good luck with whatever you decide.


I think Fire44 has a set of CIPA's for sale!!!

Happy Outbacking!

Tim
[/quote]

How adjustable are the universal mirrors? I was about to buy those yesterday, and another guy in the aisle said he had lots of problems with them.
[/quote]
The mirrors are adjustable in mounting and has a ratcheting handle to tighten it onto the stock mirrors. They also move up, down, left, right, and diagonally. It takes a few times to get it on the first time and set it, but once they are on, just remember where you had them and its easy every time thereafter. As I said I like them alot but no longer need them.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I like my Cipa Slide (slip) on mirrors. They're specific to the vehicle, stay on firmly, and don't vibrate. Add a little extra felt to the back to reduce scratching of the TV mirror.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

I tried a CIPA and hated it. As I recall, I couldn't get it to stay in position because of the shape of the OEM mirror.

I bought these http://www.campingworld.com/browse/skus/in...or/skunum=10438 at walmart and they've worked great except for a little more vibration than I'd like in a perfect world.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

7heaven said:


> Also, take a look at the McKesh tow mirrors by Hensley. You can find them HERE.
> 
> We got some this year and they give you tons of visibility.


Get ready to buy once you look at the McKesh. Simply the BEST mirrors on the market (IMHO)


----------



## outback21 (Jun 17, 2006)

I like the Mckesh mirrors, but I worry that they would mar my TV paint finish. Has anyone seen any evidence of this on their TV's?


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I just meet happycamper this weekend and he has the Mckesh mirrors
Yhey are sweet and easy to put on and off
I think you'll like those mirrors

Don


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

NobleEagle said:


> I have a set of the CIPA universal mirrors and love them. However I recently purchased OEM mirrors for my TV and do not need them anymore. If interested please either message me or email me at [email protected] thanks and good luck with whatever you decide.


We have the same ones









Tami


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Also, take a look at the McKesh tow mirrors by Hensley. You can find them HERE.
> 
> We got some this year and they give you tons of visibility.


Get ready to buy once you look at the McKesh. Simply the BEST mirrors on the market (IMHO)








[/quote]

They look great, but unfortunately at $150 they're ridiculously overpriced as seems to be standard procedure for Hensley.


----------



## outback21 (Jun 17, 2006)

I ordered my set of McKesh mirrors today; simply appears to me that they will work best w/ my Expedition, which has the angled signal lamps at the base of the side mirrors. I think that the cipa mirrors would not attach well in that case. The McKesh appear to be a good, solid design.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

The McKesh mirrors are padded, so they don't scratch your paint.


----------



## HandyAndy (Oct 18, 2005)

tried the "universals" but they don't work on the large ford mirrors w/ integrated tuurn signal. The McKesh work great, however we do get a humming noise from the airfolw over the strap. Easy solve if you get it is to give the lower strap a twist before you attach to the lower part of the door. This breaks up the airflow and viola, no humming. Also, be sure your doors are clean before setting the pad on the paint to avoid any potential marring of the finish.

andy


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

montanabound,

I'm going to recommend a strap-on type mirror. The slide-on mirrors look a lot nicer, but when I was shopping for mirrors back in our pop-up days, I ran into an old salt that really steered me away from the slide-on mirrors. He told me of how he used to use them, and hit a bird once. Not only did it destroy the slide-on mirror, it ripped the entire factory mirror off the door. The power and heated factory mirror! $$$
He said if it had been a strap-on , that would not have happened.

As a result, I bought the slip-on's and we had really good luck with them. They vibrated a little, but it really was not that bad.

Just a thought.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> I ran into an old salt that really steered me away from the slide-on mirrors. He told me of how he used to use them, and hit a bird once. Not only did it destroy the slide-on mirror, it ripped the entire factory mirror off the door.


Doug, what altitude are you towing at?









I've seen mirrors that fall off too easily and you lose them on the highway.


----------



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

NobleEagle said:


> I have a set of the CIPA universal mirrors and love them. However I recently purchased OEM mirrors for my TV and do not need them anymore. If interested please either message me or email me at [email protected] thanks and good luck with whatever you decide.


I have the same ones. They slide down a good inch or so within a couple of hours of driving ...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

McKesh mirror are not cheap, but if you buy the slipover ones (say $70) and then you don't like them after a season of camping and THEN buy McKesh, you're really out some cash then. Again...these are just my options....your mileage may vary.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

outback21 said:


> I like the Mckesh mirrors, but I worry that they would mar my TV paint finish. Has anyone seen any evidence of this on their TV's?


8400 miles with the McKesh mirrors, and not a scratch.

I install mine with the paint clean. You have to follow the instructions to the letter, i.e. pull out on the padded area when you tighten ... that makes sure the force is perpendicular to the paint, not up and down which can cause scratches.

Slip-on mirrors just didn't give us the visibility as compared to the McKesh.

Ed


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

HandyAndy said:


> tried the "universals" but they don't work on the large ford mirrors w/ integrated tuurn signal. The McKesh work great, however we do get a humming noise from the airfolw over the strap. Easy solve if you get it is to give the lower strap a twist before you attach to the lower part of the door. This breaks up the airflow and viola, no humming. Also, be sure your doors are clean before setting the pad on the paint to avoid any potential marring of the finish.
> 
> andy


Interesting - I had the opposite experience. Bought the fancy schmancy ones first but they tended to slide off my OEM mirrors because the way they taper down going away from the truck. Switched to the cheapo walmart jobs and they have never budged because I can crank down the rubber straps tight enough.


----------



## Darj (Oct 10, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Also, take a look at the McKesh tow mirrors by Hensley. You can find them HERE.
> 
> We got some this year and they give you tons of visibility.


Get ready to buy once you look at the McKesh. Simply the BEST mirrors on the market (IMHO)








[/quote]

Agreed, we bought the McKesh mirrors in May of this year. We use them on both of our vehicles though we seem to tow more with the F150. We have done a trip to Mackinac and the U.P., camped down in Ohio, camped near the thumb of MI, and just recently at Higgins Lake....we have used them quite a bit this summer. They are awesome.


----------



## McBeth (Feb 19, 2005)

I was fortunate to find a pair of McKesh mirrors on ebay for $80.00 a year ago. They needed a little work and I had to replace the pads.

We have used them alot and really like them. Never had an issues with paint scratches.

Keith


----------

